# Bosch - Homemade Edge Guide



## vtgaryw (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi,

I have a Bosch 1617EVS I'm going to make my own edge guide for (1 - I'm cheap; 2 - I need it quickly and can't find it locally and 3 - I don't need a fancy one like the Bosch)

Can anyone tell me the thread size of the hole in the guide slots on the router base?

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Rods are 10mm, hold down screws are M6's.
Same as the DW.


----------



## nn4jw (Jun 22, 2013)

In a pinch a 10-32 screw works ok in the hole as well. It's very slightly smaller but the threads are 32.


----------



## vtgaryw (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Now, here's something strange - the hole size for the rod hold-down are different sizes for the fixed base and the plunge base. For the plunge base, it's definitely an M6. But for the fixed base, a 10-32 seems to fit.

Odd they would make the two different....

Gary


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

Dontcha get boondoggled.
Both castings use 6M's to hold the rods to the casting.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Quillman said:


> Dontcha get boondoggled.
> Both castings use 6M's to hold the rods to the casting.


LOL! Pat should know... Pat is just too modest. Along with other tools and jigs, he makes and sells some of the best router edge guides I've ever seen. Hands down, just very good workmanship.

Funny thing is, except for you wanting to do something yourself for almost no cost, I entertained recommending that you buy one of his. His are at:
Router Edge Guide


----------



## woodman44 (Jun 3, 2011)

Pat,

I could not get your email address from your posting describing your router edge guide. Please let me know how to contact you other than snail mail. Sorry but I do not know how to send a PM here.
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

The the middle of this page.


----------



## vtgaryw (Sep 5, 2011)

*Nope...*



Quillman said:


> Dontcha get boondoggled.
> Both castings use 6M's to hold the rods to the casting.


Actually, I've verified this now. The holes on my fixed based are 5mm, on the plunge base they're 6mm. Odd....

Those are really neat edge guides!

Thanks,

Gary


----------



## nn4jw (Jun 22, 2013)

vtgaryw said:


> Actually, I've verified this now. The holes on my fixed based are 5mm, on the plunge base they're 6mm. Odd....
> 
> Those are really neat edge guides!
> 
> ...


My bases are exactly like yours. 6 mm in the plunge base and 5 mm in the fixed base. A 10-32 screw is roughly (by some charts) 4.8260 mm, or as I said slightly smaller than 5 mm and, in a pinch, will work. I can also verify that a 6 mm screw that fits the plunge base is definitely too big for the fixed base. It's best to use the 5 mm, of course.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

I wonder if we're looking at the same castings?!
M5's will drop through all M6 holes.
My 618PK only accepts M6's in their rod holding screw holes.
Moreover, that's DW's speck.
However, a MFG. can change whatever & whenever.


----------



## nn4jw (Jun 22, 2013)

Pat, the OP and I were talking about the Bosch 1617EVS, not a Dewalt product. I'm sure you are correct about the Dewalt castings. Ours are different.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

"1617EVS, not a Dewalt product."
*********************
Exactly correct, bizarre on a Bosch product.


----------



## Psychbiker (Jan 8, 2013)

any pics of the guide you made? I bought the guide from Amazon and it was $30 well spent.


----------



## Quillman (Aug 16, 2010)

'any pics of the guide you made?'
******************
Moi?
****FOR DW***************


----------

